# d-link airplus g dwl-g510 wireless pci adapter



## LogHead (Oct 23, 2015)

d-link airplus g dwl-g510 wireless pci adapter(rev.c) FOR windows 10 offline installer or driver as I can not find anywhere on internet just wondering if anybody could HELP plz


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You have no chance of finding drivers - provided by DLink for that
The last driver issued was as shown below
S0038 drivers v5.20 revision
09/09/2009
The product is phased out and was originally windows 98 time period
http://www.dlink.com/uk/en/support/product/dwl-g510-54mbps-wireless-g-lan-pci-card?revision=deu_revc

The ONLY chance you have is either that windows 10 will install a generic driver OR I think the device uses the Ralink 2500 chip
http://ralink.rapla.net/

In which case you will just have to browse to try and find a driver for the RT2500 chipset
I have looked for you and cannot find one for later than 7
Is it 64 bit

Luckily of course these days a usb wireless adapter - compatible for 10 is so cheap that the effort to find the one for your PCI card is hardly worth while

It MAYBE worthwhile trying see screenshot
Control Panel
device manager
right click
update driver
browse my computer
let me pick from a list
uncheck - show compatible hardware
try the offered Ralink - starting with any offering for the 2500


----------

